# Hi there!



## Peekingduck (Jun 18, 2007)

Just a short hi from Chiba Japan.
I just joined MT.
Not very good with computers so please be patient with me.

Roger


----------



## MJS (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## Drac (Jun 18, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..No rush, take your time..PC proficency is a skill and as you know learning a new skill takes time..


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 18, 2007)

Hello Roger, welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Joe Divola (Jun 18, 2007)

Greetings, I think that you will find that almost all of the people here are quite patient


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## seasoned (Jun 18, 2007)

welcome and enjoy your stay, posting is great.


----------



## Hawke (Jun 18, 2007)

Greetings Roger,

Welcome to MT.

Cheers.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome to MT.  Enjoy!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 19, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Emptyhand (Jun 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT !!


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 19, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT! Good to have you here.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 20, 2007)

Hello and welcome.

AoG


----------



## Tames D (Jun 20, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Jun 20, 2007)

:asian: Welcome to MT!


----------

